
The First Native Parallel Graph - tycho01
http://www.tigergraph.com/
======
tycho01
What I find interesting about their sample data sets is the Social Graph one,
which uses a model of data that afaik only the Chinese government would have
access to: tying everything to a person's identity including where they've
slept and how they've traveled.

They then demonstrate a sample query on this dataset, called 'connection
mining', identifying people who have enough data in common with a given
person.

Now, although the Datanami article does not particularly state the Beijing
government as making use of TigerGraph's services, it does mention his clients
as including 2 Chinese state-owned companies, State Grid and China Mobile.

Given it's been established his clientele includes Chinese state-owned
companies and no-one but the Chinese government has the data described in this
'Social Graph' data set though, let's say this may have been made for Beijing.
Sounds like they might be using this query to track dissidents by association.

------
tycho01
Related story: [https://www.datanami.com/2017/09/19/tigergraph-emerges-
nativ...](https://www.datanami.com/2017/09/19/tigergraph-emerges-native-
parallel-graph-database/)

